# Thanks but No Thanks to Pesto!



## Dina (Jun 11, 2004)

I was so excited to make pesto cause it just looked so good on pasta, but just did not like it.  I don't know if it was the raw ingredients or the pine nuts.  And I love garlic, basil and olive oil, but then again, I always cook them through on a meal.  Or maybe I just coated my penne pasta too much with the pesto.  Who knows...I wish there was something similar but with a milder taste.  I think I'll stick to my tomato/basil and alfredo sauces.   :? 

Dina


----------



## Alix (Jun 11, 2004)

Did your recipe include parmesan cheese too? You should also (and I know you will love this!) add about 1/2 cup cream to the pesto when mixing it with pasta...YUM!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2004)

If you like the things you mentioned then I'm not sure how you can NOT like pesto.  Would you post your recipe so Alix and I can look at it?  I make mine with basil, garlic, toasted pine nuts, Parmesan cheese, kosher salt and pesto always calls for some kind of acid - some use white vinegar, others use lemon, I prefer fresh limes.

When I use mine on pasta I usually heat up some extra olive oil (quite a bit) and add my pesto to it or use it very sparingly as it has such a large flavor.  

Cream???  Oh great, now I can add more calories     I feel sure you just used too much because a little truly goes a long way.  You can also reserve some pasta water and mix with it to thin it out.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jun 11, 2004)

*other pestos*

Alot of people think the basil is too strong try making it with other herbs or vegetables. Try sun-dried tomato pesto or spinach pesto or with whatever you like. Just substitute another ingredient for the basil.I like to mix a few different ones like mushroom.


----------



## Alix (Jun 11, 2004)

Kitchenelf, I would love to post my pesto here, and will, but I warn you I am a rather slapdash sort of cook. I just do whatever looks right to me so please feel free to amend my recipe as it is just as close as I can get.

Alix's Pesto

One handful (1 cup?) of fresh basil leaves. Pick out any stems or nasty looking leaves. Put this in your food processor.

Add about 2/3 cup pine nuts, and pulse your food processor until all is chopped fine.

Add as much garlic as you like...we like about 3 minced cloves. Start with about 1/2 cup olive oil and buzz until it is pasty. Add more oil as required. I also throw in a little salt, but not too much pepper as a good friend is allergic to it. 

If you are freezing it. Stop here and put it in containers. For serving immediately...read on!

Add about 1/2 parmesan cheese and blend some more. The mixture should be a thick goopy consistency (hungry yet? LOL!). We like to take about a 1/3 cup of this mixture and mix with an equal amount of fresh farm cream. Heat gently and toss with your pasta. This is especially tasty with any lightly stir fried fresh veggies on hand. Zucchini, peppers, broccoli, beans, snow peas. It's all good.  

Unfortunately, kitchenelf, I have tried to lower the fat content, and alas it is completely yucky with low fat alternatives. So...either omit the cream and do it with some pasta water, or....enjoy the extra calories!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Alix,

Maybe Dina can compare her recipe to yours.  Yours sounds like a lot of pine nuts but I'm like you - I have never really measured it when I make it.  I would guess that mine is very similar with the addition of lime juice (like I said most use lemon juice and some use white vinegar).  The lime juice to me is very refreshing and I usually use lime instead of lemon, even in my cocktail sauce.

I don't think I add quite as many pine nuts as you do but who knows for sure!!!! LOL

And, up to this point the fat that is in here is all good - now I'm still trying to convince myself that cream is good for the body    - Didn't Cleopatra bathe in it?  Well, my insides are silky smooth instead of my outsides! LOL :roll: 

Havea you ever tried a rosemary pesto?  Similar but no parmesan and no pinenuts, then add some dijon mustard, soy sauce, salad oil, and use as a coating for a leg of lamb - OMG, it's heaven!  I don't know if I've ever posted it - if not I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 11, 2004)

you need either parmesan, asiago, or pecorino romano cheese to tone down the harshness of the raw garlic and balance out the flavors. You may need to add more olive oil as well. When I trained under this Italian chef, the consistency of his pesto was like a loose pancake batter. It shouldn't be as thick as a lot of the pestos you see. You also don't necessarily need an acid, but you can add it if you think it evens out the flavor a bit. You might also want to do a 1/2 and 1/2 combination of basil and Italian flat leaf parsley, or you could use arugula.


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2004)

You could be right kitchenelf, I usually just dump until it looks right! I never measure. Where are you going to post that other recipe? I want to try it out.

Ironchef...arugula? Really? I may have to try that. And you say loose pancake batter is the consistency I am going for? OK...so just more oil then? Thanks for the tips. I greatly appreciate any "tweaking" you can offer me.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 12, 2004)

oops...in my reply i meant that you may need to add MORE cheese if neccessary. the olive oil you are using is extra virgin right? since the oil has a flavor of it's own, adding more will balance the pesto out. The oil will eventually seperate from the pesto, but that's how the chef taught me to make it.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 12, 2004)

I love pesto. I especially like sun-dried tomato pesto. You can basically make this just by adding some sun-dried tomatoes to your favorite pesto recipe. It's very difficult to find basil around here lately, so I have had to resort to buying prepared pesto. Luckily, I found a great one at Costco's for only $6.79 for a tall jar. I take a little cooked chopped chicken, toss it with a little pesto and put it on my homemade pizzas and we love it. My friend and I are also thinking about adding a little pesto to alfredo sauce and serving it with Parmesan crusted chicken and fettucine.


----------



## Dina (Jun 12, 2004)

I did add parmesan cheese to the pesto, but still didn't like it too much.  Maybe I should have LIGHTLY coated the penne pasta.

I used:  1/3 c pine nuts, 5-6 sprigs of fresh basil, 2 cloves garlic, 2 tablespoons parmesan cheese and 1/3 c extra virgin olive oil, 3/4 cup fresh spinach, salt and pepper.

Where did I go wrong?

Dina :?


----------



## Dina (Jun 12, 2004)

I didn't say I totally hated it cause I did "swallow" some of it.  LOL    I just saw a recipe from Lori.  Lori, are you out there?  Your recipe is very similar in ingredients and quantities as mine.    Can I have your sun dried tomato pesto recipe?

Dina


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 12, 2004)

*Sun Dried Tomato Pesto*

1/4 cup walnuts 
1/4 cup pignolis (pine nuts) 
3 tablespoons chopped garlic (9 cloves) 
5 cups fresh basil leaves, packed 
1/2 cup sun-dried tomatoes
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/2 cups good olive oil 
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan 

Place the walnuts, pignolis, and garlic in the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade. Process for 15 seconds. Add the sun-dried tomatoes, basil leaves, salt, and pepper. With the processor running, slowly pour the olive oil into the bowl through the feed tube and process until the pesto is thoroughly pureed. Add the Parmesan and puree for a minute. Use right away or store the pesto in the refrigerator or freezer with a thin film of olive oil on top. 

Notes: Air is the enemy of pesto. For freezing, pack it in containers with a film of oil or plastic wrap directly on top with the air pressed out. 
To clean basil, remove the leaves, swirl them in a bowl of water, and then spin them very dry in a salad spinner. Store them in a closed plastic bag with a slightly damp paper towel. As long as the leaves are dry they will stay green for several days. 

Yield: 4 cups


----------



## Dina (Jun 13, 2004)

This is the recipe I was planning to make, if I liked the pesto.  I never did make it, but here it is if anyone's interested.

Pasta, Pesto, and Peas 
Ina Garten - Barefoot Contesa 

Recipe Summary
Difficulty: Medium 
Prep Time: 45 minutes 
Inactive Prep Time: 1 minute 
Cook Time: 12 minutes 
Yield: 12 servings 

3/4 pound fusilli pasta 
3/4 pound bow tie pasta 
1/4 cup good olive oil 
1 1/2 cups pesto, packaged or see recipe below 
1 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, defrosted and squeezed dry 
3 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice 
1 1/4 cups good mayonnaise 
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan 
1 1/2 cups frozen peas, defrosted 
1/3 cup pignolis (pine nuts) 
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt 
3/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Cook the fusilli and bow ties separately in a large pot of boiling salted water for 10 to 12 minutes until each pasta is al dente. Drain and toss into a bowl with the olive oil. Cool to room temperature. 
In the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade, puree the pesto, spinach, and lemon juice. Add the mayonnaise and puree. Add the pesto mixture to the cooled pasta and then add the Parmesan, peas, pignolis, salt, and pepper. Mix well, season to taste, and serve at room temperature.

Pesto: 
1/4 cup walnuts 
1/4 cup pignolis (pine nuts) 
3 tablespoons chopped garlic (9 cloves) 
5 cups fresh basil leaves, packed 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/2 cups good olive oil 
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan

Place the walnuts, pignolis, and garlic in the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade. Process for 15 seconds. Add the basil leaves, salt, and pepper. With the processor running, slowly pour the olive oil into the bowl through the feed tube and process until the pesto is thoroughly pureed. Add the Parmesan and puree for a minute. Use right away or store the pesto in the refrigerator or freezer with a thin film of olive oil on top. 
Notes: Air is the enemy of pesto. For freezing, pack it in containers with a film of oil or plastic wrap directly on top with the air pressed out. 

To clean basil, remove the leaves, swirl them in a bowl of water, and then spin them very dry in a salad spinner. Store them in a closed plastic bag with a slightly damp paper towel. As long as the leaves are dry they will stay green for several days. 

Yield: 4 cups

Dina


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2004)

The only thing I see that I could possibly question is the size of the sprigs you are using.  If the sprigs are about 4-6 inches long then you have enough basil.  And then again pesto just may be one of those things that you don't really care for! Basil is a strong flavor.  Before my tastes "developed" I just thought all fresh herbs tasted "green" - sort of like grass.  Then somewhere along the line I began to taste the individual flavors and quit lumping them together as just tasting "green".  

Ironchef - for some reason I always thought there was an acid - don't know where I got that!!  I think the chef I used to work for pounded that into my head.  We used to make this chunky smoked tomato sauce for crab cakes that I would give anything to remember how we made it.  All I remember is smelling like smoked tomatoes for a very long time after I made it! LOL


----------



## Dina (Jun 14, 2004)

kitchenelf,

I have tasted fresh basil and it is quite strong, but I still like it.  But then, I had never had pine nuts in any of my salads.  I'm wondering if toasting the pine nuts in the oven would make a difference, or just using much less next time?  I'll try a new pesto recipe again because my husband DID eat it!  Mikey!  He eats everything.     But I'll have to lightly coat the pasta with the pesto next time too.  

Dina  :?:  :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG Dina - I have a Mikey too!!!!!!  He's the same way! LOL

Yes, toasting the pine nuts until golden in the oven brings out a nicer flavor in them.  You might try cutting them back also.  I have used too many pine nuts before and the pesto almost leaves a dry feeling in your mouth.  I make my pesto on the thicker side in case I want to use some of it for a goat cheese/sundried tomato/pesto torte and then I thin it with more olive oil for uses in other things.

If you like Bruschetta try a little goat cheese slathered on the bread first, top with your tomato basil mixture, and then top with a line of pesto.  Heaven!!!!!!!


----------



## Dina (Jun 14, 2004)

Kitchenelf,

Thanks for the tips.  I'm going to make two pestos-one with roasted pine nuts and one without them.  I'll add some sun dried tomatoes too and see how that works.  I love just about anything and I refuse to give up on pesto with only my first attempt at it.

I'll use my MIKEY to try them first....heeheehee!  I'm so bad  

Dina


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2004)

Make the one with plain pine nuts a very small quantity.  I feel sure you will like the toasted pine nuts better and with less pine nuts possibly.  The sundried tomatoes will be nice and rich!!!!!  My husband, who is really a Michael, loves his job as "Mikey".  LOL


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 14, 2004)

i say cream and pine nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2004)

oh look, it's sushi out from behind his couch!!!


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Pesto*

I tried pesto ONCE and that was enough for me. I felt like a cow grazing in a field of grass. I didn't like the taste but the texture was the worst thing... looks like grass!!! Now, whenever I see pesto recipes, I just SOB (scroll on by). It did look good on t.v. but now I just MOO-ve to another channel when they prepare it.    /rayt721


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2004)

I always toast my pine nuts. I think it really brings out a better flavor in my pesto.

It sounds to me like you might have a little too much garlic, but as long as you don't feel that that is the overpowering taste then you are probably OK.

Another thing you might want to try is when you put the pasta and pesto on your plate, add a little bit of the pasta cooking water. I know this sounds weird, but it is an old restaurant trick. Your pesto could be too think. It should be sort of loose and should coat the noodles. If you add a little of the pasta cooking water (complete with the starch and salt) it will thin the pesto out a bit and make your dish not and moist, but not too wet. Add just a little at a time (a tablespoon or two) until you get the right consistency.

You can use just about anything to make pesto. It does not just have to be basil. Try any other greens you can think of. The tastes will vary greatly, but you just may stumble upon something new that you love.


----------



## incredible edible (Sep 2, 2004)

*about basil...*

Another thing that you should think about is the age of your basil leaves.  As basil leaves get older and larger, they begin to taste more and more bitter.  This could be the reason you were unhappy with your pesto.

If you have basil plants, pick only the medium and small leaves.  Also, make sure to deadhead the plant.  Once a basil plant begins to flower, the leaves will begin to get really bitter.

I have a pesto recipe that I'm really happy with, but my pesto will taste completely different (and terrible) if I use older, large leaves.  However, when I use younger leaves, it's transcendental.

I also toast my pine nuts.  And if the raw garlic is a problem, cover 3 or 4 cloves with extra v olive oil, put them in the oven at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes.  You will be able to pierce the cloves with a fork, and the garlic will be creamy.  Put those cloves into your pesto along with 2 raw cloves.  That way, you get garlic flavor,but it's more complex and smooth than if you only put in raw garlic...And if you're really a garlic nut, use the oil you cooked the garlic in as the oil for your pesto.

Good luck!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2004)

A couple of things about pine nuts. First, they can go rancid. Second, I hate the taste of raw pine nuts ... they taste like sucking on a pinecone to me, but if you roast them they get a different flavor.

Okay - roasted pine nuts, with the basil, cheese and a good extra virgin oilive oil - pesto is quite nice if you don't over do it.


----------

